# I skipped Holloween



## Metaluna Mutant (Nov 20, 2008)

I skipped Halloween both this year and last. I had to much on my plate at the time. I use my backyard to make a walk-through path. Our yard is constantly being added to. 

My mother and I do our own landscaping. We built our own gazebo-like structure, A brick open patio, and roof to go over both, a second shed, a pond, garden, and a work area. 

This has taken several years. There's no way we afford to do it all at once; so it's an ongoing project. Currently we're building a path around the pond and garden. It will look nice when it's done; but it were still adding brick. So, right now it blocks any path that visitors could walk on.


----------

